# A positive move by Uber



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but Uber did something good for the driver. See the (pax) email I got, and how it encourages tipping the driver.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, I received that too and my tips have been increasing. Weird that Uber would do anything that benefits the driver. I am expecting the next email to read that Uber will give us up to 50% of the tips that the passenger leaves us. Other possibility would be to guarantee our minimum fare, ala DoorDash, and steal the tip so they can pay us less from the Uber pocket book.

Christmas bonus from Uber, hahahahahahahah LOL


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I am still in the data collecting phase of thinking the number of tips have increased lately. I do like the little message by our profile pic showing a tip has came in. It's cool to see it pop up immediately after a pax leaves and see that they are being appreciative. Anything Uber can do to help with tips they should be doing, since it doesn't cost them a thing.

I tell the passengers in my profile information under fun facts that "We the drivers only receive 50% of the fare on short trips and 60% on longer fares. I'm kinda shocked that it has not been deleted like my comments do on Ubers driver app rating on Google play. Lol.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

IF “Thank You” doesn’t feel like enough......

Should be changed:

“Thank You” doesn’t mean enough to the working poor. Show your holiday spirit, humanity and good will towards all with a generous Driver Tip


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> I am still in the data collecting phase of thinking the number of tips have increased lately. I do like the little message by our profile pic showing a tip has came in. It's cool to see it pop up immediately after a pax leaves and see that they are being appreciative. Anything Uber can do to help with tips they should be doing, since it doesn't cost them a thing.
> 
> I tell the passengers in my profile information under fun facts that "We the drivers only receive 50% of the fare on short trips and 60% on longer fares. I'm kinda shocked that it has not been deleted like my comments do on Ubers driver app rating on Google play. Lol.


I tried that for a couple months last summer. Did not do much for me. Most pax don't read your profile info and could care less but good luck with that.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I tried that for a couple months last summer. Did not do much for me. Most pax don't read your profile info and could care less but good luck with that.


Basically when a pax views your profile image
In their minds they see this







Drivers are non entities to most pax
Some may not even notice the switch to self driving autonomous vehicles


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I tried that for a couple months last summer. Did not do much for me. Most pax don't read your profile info and could care less but good luck with that.


It doesn't work


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Step 1 - Cut driver pay;
Step 2 - Encourage passengers to tip; 

It's a new way to steal more money from drivers while passing the cost on to passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but Uber did something good for the driver. See the (pax) email I got, and how it encourages tipping the driver.


Just like PIZZA HUT !

Uber proclaimed " NO NEED TO TIP"!
For 7 years.
Then cut Rates paid to Drivers Every year.

TOO LITTLE

TOO LATE


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but Uber did something good for the driver. See the (pax) email I got, and how it encourages tipping the driver.


It's about time!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> I am still in the data collecting phase of thinking the number of tips have increased lately. I do like the little message by our profile pic showing a tip has came in. It's cool to see it pop up immediately after a pax leaves and see that they are being appreciative. Anything Uber can do to help with tips they should be doing, since it doesn't cost them a thing.
> 
> I tell the passengers in my profile information under fun facts that "We the drivers only receive 50% of the fare on short trips and 60% on longer fares. I'm kinda shocked that it has not been deleted like my comments do on Ubers driver app rating on Google play. Lol.


I wish that tip notification would push to the top like Lyft does but it's a good start.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Good but my tips are decreasing on both U and L, from 30% to 10% without any reason!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Went out driving this last weekend after a 2 week vacation. Really surprised to see tips jumped to 50% of my trips. Maybe just an anomaly but it was a nice change of pace!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Went out driving this last weekend after a 2 week vacation. Really surprised to see tips jumped to 50% of my trips. Maybe just an anomaly but it was a nice change of pace!


Probably had more to do with your renewed spirit & energy after the vacation.


----------

